# FREE Haunt Listings !



## hauntedillinois (Feb 17, 2003)

It’s never too early to promote your Halloween event and IMHO most haunted attractions don’t promote their events soon enough. I understand that these attractions are busy planning and building, but promotion is very important. It also seems that some haunts don’t understand the potential of online advertising. Compared to a radio spot or newspaper ad that is a one shot deal, the internet is visible 24/7/365. Potential customers search to find you, instead of you taking a wild stab in the dark hoping you reach your target audience, like in other forms of advertising. Not only that, but advertising on the internet is the most cost-effective means of advertising. Posting your event information on Haunted Illinois is FREE! You can’t get more cost-effective than that. Believe me, it is worthwhile to promote your event online. In October 2003, HauntedIllinois.com received more than 5.6 Million hits and we anticipate substantial growth well above and beyond that figure this year. At this time, HauntedIllinois.com would like to encourage you to send us your 2004 Illinois Halloween event information. The earlier that you post your event information online, the more people become aware of your event.

FYI: For those of you who posted your event information in 2003: Since our Event Directory was reset a few months ago, if you haven’t already sent us your 2004 information, you are no longer listed in our database. We strongly encourage you to submit your 2004 event information as soon as possible. 

Still not convinced? Haunted Illinois’ traffic has nearly doubled in the last 30 days and will continue to ramp up dramatically from now until Halloween. In July 2004, Haunted Illinois received 594,499 hits. Those hits represent thousands of potential customers who DIDN’T see your event information, because you haven’t posted it in our Event Directory yet. Take advantage of Haunted Illinois’ online presence to help maximize your own online exposure. 

More online exposure = more customers = more $ in your pocket.

There is another benefit to submitting your event information now, instead of waiting until October. As it gets closer to Halloween, the staff of Haunted Illinois gets increasingly busier. Submitting your information early will ensure that your event is added to the directory in an expedient manner. 

What type of events can be added to HauntedIllinois.com’s Event Directory? Any Illinois Halloween-related event can be added, including the following:

* Commercial or Charity Haunted House
* Hayride
* Haunted Hayride
* Corn Maze
* Haunted Corn Maze
* Trail
* Haunted Trail
* Yard Display
* Home Haunt
* Festival
* Pumpkin Sales
* Party

There is even an “Other” category for Halloween events that don’t specifically match any of the categories listed above. And as always, remember that posting your event information is FREE! You can submit your information, by filling in the online form at the following web address:

http://www.hauntedillinois.com/submitform2.php

Don’t delay, submit your event information today!

Happy Haunting,

Adam Drendel
Webmaster of http://www.hauntedillinois.com
“The Internet’s Only Exclusive Directory of Illinois Haunted Attractions”


----------

